# Senior / 10 year old golden / leg TREMORS



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Maggie (my senior golden) just turned 10 in June. I noticed months ago her front legs shaking a bit. Very mild shakes. I didn't think much of it to be honest I just thought this was muscular, maybe the way she was sitting etc. It only happened when she was sitting .....one of her front legs would shake. 

Months later......I now notice her hind legs shaking. (Having tremors) she will be just standing on all four legs, and her hind legs will begin to shake/have tremors. This is a new symptom. 

JUST OF NOTE - Instead of flying home to see my parents this summer, I drove. I didn't want to leave my golden behind. I drove four days and spent 16 hours on the road to get here to my parents cottage. I wanted to bring my dog - she grew up here from age 1-4. Then we moved a 10 hour plane ride away. I would never fly and bring my dog when I moved away I drove so my dog never had to endure an airplane. So I decided to drive again .... so she could enjoy the entire summer at the cottage and swim. 

She has been swimming every day. I've been watching her and making sure she doesn't over do it. Swimming 10-15 minutes a day. This is when I noticed the hind leg tremors kicking in. Please keep in mind Maggie is active, I do walk her daily, she eats well, and has no other major health conditions. 

She recently had a FNA done in her ear for a lump and it came back as plasma cytona/it was said they tend to be mostly benign and to keep an eye on It. I have been watching it closely and it has gotten a bit bigger.....could this be it ?? 

I'm so confused ....please see attached video. Any advise is appreciated !


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

TanyaK said:


> Maggie (my senior golden) just turned 10 in June. I noticed months ago her front legs shaking a bit. Very mild shakes. I didn't think much of it to be honest I just thought this was muscular, maybe the way she was sitting etc. It only happened when she was sitting .....one of her front legs would shake.
> 
> Months later......I now notice her hind legs shaking. (Having tremors) she will be just standing on all four legs, and her hind legs will begin to shake/have tremors. This is a new symptom.
> 
> ...


Can't upload video sorry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Did you have your Vet exam her?


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Maggie is seen regularly by our vet, but because we are on vacation in a very rural area I have no access to one - I sent an email to my vet and he said this - 

Unfortunately, tremors can have a long list of potential causes (metabolic, orthopedic, muscle, nerve, spinal, infectious), making a work up quite extensive. Lyme disease itself typically manifests as intermittent shifting lameness due to painful joints (as well as lethargy, fever, anorexia) so it is not necessarily consistent. 

It doesn't seem to be emergent as long as she is doing well otherwise. Those tremors can often happen in older dogs with some joint disease and muscle weakness, especially if exercising frequently. I would suggest a few days rest to give her a break. I personally wouldn't go throwing antibiotics at the situation, there is no clear evidence of any infection at this time but a test can be done (blood test) to assess for Lyme disease.

Perhaps rest for a few days and assessing if any response, and considering a lyme disease blood test would not be a bad idea to at least rule it out. 

I responded back that Maggie would be in to see him when we return in sept (long weekend) and if things got worse I would seek one out here. After having Maggie rest yesterday ....it seems the tremors haven't been happening. So I am wondering if it is muscle relates, exhaustion, soreness etc.??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you contacted your regular Vet, it is possible that her muscles may have just been overworked if she was doing a lot of physical activity that she normally doesn't do. 

Do you have her on some type of preventative/protection against ticks?

I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for responding - yes Maggie was given a flea and tick pill before we came to cottage country - to protect her. I will do another round for next month as well, as we are here for two months. 

She was bitten years ago - and the tick tested positive for Lyme. I did test Maggie for Lyme and it came back negative. She hasn't shown any signs of other symptoms of Lyme, but it has always been a concern. 

It's been a few days since I saw her legs shaking - and they aren't doing it as much .....I feel it may be relates to exercise.


----------

